# Haswell Köpfen



## zocks (5. August 2013)

*Haswell Köpfen*

Hi !

 Ich weiß das es ein 2600k Köpfen Thread gibt, aber haswell noch ein paar Elektroteitle neben der Die vorhanden sind, dachte es gibt andere Sachen zu beachten.

Also ich habe vor mein I7 4770k zu Köpfen (Schraubstock Methode) .. was ich mich nicht traue ist Metal Liquid zu benutzen, da ich Angst habe ein kurzschlüß zu machen bei der elektroteile nebendran (Spannung regulator?) .. also habe ich vor Gelid Extreme zu benutzen.. Ich weiß das nicht die Optimale Ergebnisse erzielen wird aber durch der reduzierung der abstand zwischen Die und IHS sollte ich schon besserung sehen. Die Frage ist, gibts sonst Nachteile bei der benutzung von "normale" paste statt Liquid außer nicht so niedrige Temperaturen? Muss man es dann oft wechseln? Oder gibts methoden diese Elektroteile zu Isolieren?

und was habt Ihr benutzt um den Schawarze "Silikon" zu entffernen?

So wit ich gelesen habe, einfach entffernen und CPu in der Sockel und IHS drauf ohne es erneut zu kleben.

Danke


----------



## Ryle (5. August 2013)

*AW: Haswell Köpfen*

Es gibt eine Menge Lacke (Alkyd, PU/PUC) oder Kleber die du einfach drüber pinselst oder träufelst und dann sind die Dinger gegen jegliche Schandtaten gewappnet. Den IHS würde ich aber zumindest mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixieren, sonst verrutscht er dir beim einspannen in den Sockel. Falls du öfter die CPU ausbauen willst, würde ich dir entweder zu Liquid Ultra und direktem Verkleben mit Silicon oder normaler WLP und Klebeband raten.
Flüssigmetall & loser IHS ist nicht besondern pralle. Wenn du beim erneuten Wechsel nicht extrem sauber arbeitest und ein Staubkorn mit ins Flüssigmetall einbringst, kann es dir in den DIE einbrennen und irgendwann die CPU killen.

Das Silikon entfernst du mit reinem Alkohol und Fingernagel bzw. einem stumpfem Schaber. Geht relativ leicht runter, nur der letzte Rest ist hartnäckig, kann aber auch einfach drauf gelassen werden.


----------



## Klutten (5. August 2013)

*AW: Haswell Köpfen*

Hier wird auch über die aktuelle Generation diskutiert, schau doch da mal rein...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Athleticsportz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Haswell Köpfen*

Vorab würde ich nur die Cpu Köpfen wenn du über 1,25V in Betrieb nimmst und so als Ziel 4,5ghz-5Ghz 24/7 hast. Erst ab 1,3V wird der Haswell Chip so richtig Heiß.

Ich würde die Razor Methode nehmen beim Haswell wegen den Spannungswandlern auf dem PCB. ArctiClean 1 an die Ritzen auftragen dann mit dem Kattermesser oder der Rasierklinge den IHS entfernen. ArctiClean löst das schwarze Silikon schnell. Den rest Silikon auch mit ArctiClean 1 reinigen wird in Sekunden gelöst das Silikon. Hab ich auch so gemacht bei meinem i5 3570k und bei nem Kollegen i7 4770k. Danach mit Isopropanol alles reinigen. Auf die Cpu Die ganz dünn Liquid Pro auftragen mit einem Q-tips/Wattestäbchen (auf den du Frischhaltefolie um den Q-tips umwickelst, damit keine Fussel vom Q-tips auf das Flüssigmetall aufgetragen wird. Danach auf den IHS Boden also innen wieder Liquid Pro dünn auftragen. Auf den IHS Gelid extreme mit einer Kreditkarte oder Spachtel dünn über den gesamten IHS verstreichen. Anschließend Cpu in den Sockel legen IHS drauflegen mittig und die Cpu mit dem Hebel einspannen Fertig. Brauchst keine neue Isolierpaste oder so das ist Bomben fest. Da du Liquid Pro dünn aufgetragen hast wird es nicht übertreten und auf die Spannungswandler übergehen. So hab ich es gemacht klappt wunderbar 13-15C Kühler.

PS: ohne Liquid Pro/Ultra auf der Die wirst du keine sehr guten Ergebnisse erzielen, also Flüssigmetall ist ein muss mein Köpfen/delid


----------



## zocks (6. August 2013)

*AW: Haswell Köpfen*

Danke an alle für die Antworten, habe mein Post in das von Klutten erwähnte Thread geschrieben


----------

